# 2.5 Gallon HC emersed: Week 3 update



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that lighting will not allow the HC to grow, it needs a better Kelvin rating. The gas exchange is good I think. Spray more often, but not as much. Nice start, good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Do you know where i could get a 6700k bulb? I looked at my local home depot the other day and couldn't find much there


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

*2.5 Gallon HC emersed*

what's the K rating for your bulb? 26w should be enough.... but you will need a 6500k day light bulb. 
i usually find them in dollar stores.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't find it on the box, its a 26 watt-100 watt equivalent though


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

*2.5 Gallon HC emersed*

check the ballast... the fat part above the screw on the bulb. sometimes it says 2700k, 3200k 5000k, 6500k, etc...


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

6500k light best for growing


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah it doesnt give the K value. Maybe ill try and get one this weekend. Am i doing everything else right/is there anything i should change?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start with the emmersed setup.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm doing DSM with HC in my 5.5g tank, journal is below. I started it 4 weeks ago. I think my progress will be a good indicator for your HC. I have my lights on a timer for 12 hours a day, misting with tank water from my 20g and added a pinch of KH2PO4 and KNO3 into the spray bottle. I'm spraying just before I leave work every day, which requires me to lift up the saran wrap and spray, so I am getting gas exchange for a couple of minutes there. The thermometer in the tank shows it at 70F when the lights come on, then eventually stays at 73-75 for the rest of the day. In addition to good lighting, I don't think you will want the HC to get below 70F.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's a little update. 

Week 2




































I've been leaving my light on for around 12 hours. I've been misting a couple times a day when the plants look dry. Some of the plants on the top of the slope are starting to get a little yellow so i've been highering the light so its not so close, or should i lessen the lighting period?

Regardless its somewhat hard to tell from the picture but things are coming along slowly but surely. Seems like the bulb i have in my desk light seems to be doing the job and the tears are enjoying it!

More updates to come


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

minus the right side where i can out of plants haha


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

So here's the tank 3 weeks in. Definitely showing improvements!





































right side is still struggling a bit but starting to improve


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice so far!


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good, you might want to drop that water level though.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

I know it gets to be a tough situation. I probably shouldn't have made the slope so significant because the plants on top are dry if anything and the ones on bottom are practically submerged. So I try to spray the stop ones lightly throughout the day


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

hmm the slight upward growth on the HC makes me think there isn't enough light? My HC grows flush with the substrate. could also be too much water...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

manzpants92 said:


> I know it gets to be a tough situation. I probably shouldn't have made the slope so significant because the plants on top are dry if anything and the ones on bottom are practically submerged. So I try to spray the stop ones lightly throughout the day


Just lean/tilt the tank back so the waterline is more or less parallel to the substrate.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice. May I ask, you only spray some water into this tank daily? not other stuff add in correct?


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

aokashi said:


> hmm the slight upward growth on the HC makes me think there isn't enough light? My HC grows flush with the substrate. could also be too much water...


I had the light very close to the tank at first but then the plants on the top of the hill were starting to get tannish/yellow and looked like they were getting burnt so i set the light a little bit higher so the light wasn't as intense



xmas_one said:


> Just lean/tilt the tank back so the waterline is more or less parallel to the substrate.


Would that mess up the slope of the hill?



Master503 said:


> Very nice. May I ask, you only spray some water into this tank daily? not other stuff add in correct?


Yeah just water, keep it simple


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

ah! good choice .. thanks I was about planning to do similar like this .. I failed once before so will try again soon.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Master503 said:


> ah! good choice .. thanks I was about planning to do similar like this .. I failed once before so will try again soon.


Yeah im surprised how it easy it has been. I didn't know if a desk light would do it but it seems like the plants are doing pretty decent


----------

